# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  So what is your dream frog?

## Kurt

If you could have any frog what would it be? Here is a list of some rare frogs not usually offered in the pet trade. Some are protected by CITES so there is no way you will get one, but one can dream anyway.
So what is your dream frog from this list?

_Dyscophus antongilii_, northern tomato frog
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/im...el-lifeform=ne

_Duellmanohyla uranochroa_, red-eyed steam frog
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/im...el-lifeform=ne

_Duellmanohyla soralia_
_http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/im...el-lifeform=ne_

_Cruziohyla craspedopus_, Amazon leaf frog
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/im...el-lifeform=ne

_Atelopus spumarius_, Amazon harlequin frog
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/im...el-lifeform=ne

_Atelopus zeteki_, Panamanian golden frog
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/im...el-lifeform=ne

_Sachatamia_ (_Centrolene_)_ ilex_, Limon giant glass frog
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/im...el-lifeform=ne

_Mantella cowanii_, harlequin mantella
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/im...el-lifeform=ne

_Conraua goliath_, goliath frog
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/im...1111+1111+0376

Pseudophryne corroboree, corroboree frog http://www.arkive.org/corroboree-fro...age-G5646.html

----------


## Tom

Ok now only the last one works for me. Also it would kinda help if you could say if they are protected. I kinda want to know and I am sure others will want to know if there is a possibility of getting one.

----------


## Ebony

Darn it...I cant seem to open the links but Ive always fancied the Amazon leaf frog (Cruziohyla craspedopus) I'm sure there's a whole Heep of frogs that I'm yet to discover though.

----------


## Tom

Sorry for not using full names I am in a hurry. Just match my fragments to Kurts names.
Goliath
CalPhotos

_Dyscophus antongilii,_ Northern Tomato Frog ICNU Red List
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/im...ls&where-kwid=

_Duellmanohyla uranochroa,_ Red Eyed Steam Frog
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/im...ls&where-kwid=

_Duellmanohyla soralia
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/im...ls&where-kwid=

Amazon Leaf
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/im...ls&where-kwid=

Amazon harlequin
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/im...ls&where-kwid=

Panama
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/im...ls&where-kwid=

harlequin mantella
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/im...ls&where-kwid=

glass
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/im...ls&where-kwid=


_

----------


## Kurt

Tom, for the most part they are all protected. Some more than others.

----------


## Ebony

Kurt...I just went through and looked up each frog on the list and as beautiful as they all are, I still go with the Amazon leaf Frog. :Smile: 

Tom...Thanks for that.

----------


## Kurt

> I'm sure there's a whole Heep of frogs that I'm yet to discover though.


And that's the reason for the meet the frog articles. Some of the frogs in this poll (50% of them) are already the series. Its just a matter of time as to when they are posted.

----------


## Ebony

Excellent..I look forward to meeting those species in question. Thanks Kurt

----------


## Kurt

OK I have fixed the all links in the poll.

----------


## John Clare

Strange poll.  Why just those frogs/those particular frogs?

----------


## Tom

Hmm I thinks they are all what Kurt would want that are out of his ability to obtain and are kinda known by many people.

----------


## Kurt

Because I can only post 10 different options and these are the ones that came to mind. So there is a little bit of truth in what Tom said, I do admire most of these frogs. And with the exeption of the goliath frog, I wouldn't mind having them.

----------


## John Clare

I can set it so you can have a lot more options.

----------


## Tom

That would just get too confusing.

----------


## Ebony

Well I'm open to looking at more options, But I have already voted.

----------


## Kurt

> I can set it so you can have a lot more options.


That would be cool. It would've made the popualr frog poll much easier if I had that option back when I wrote that one.

----------


## Kevin1

I already have my dream frog. :Big Grin:  

Giant Pyxies have always been my favorite. When I was a young kid I didn't even know you could get them. Of the frogs listed the Amazon Leaf Frog is my favorite. I find it stunningly beautiful.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

I dream of being able to start and operate a massive captive breeding effort for amphibians. If I could get access to ANY stock on the planet frog-wise, it would be the Panamania goldens. (And through a sheer stroke of luck, I was able to get two pairs of my dream caudates legally, so I am slowly getting there...)

----------


## StephenLS

Darwin's Frog would be at the top of my list every time! :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Kurt

I was considering that one for this poll.

----------


## Kurt

> And through a sheer stroke of luck, I was able to get two pairs of my dream caudates legally, so I am slowly getting there...


And those are?

----------

